# Help on wife sponsoring child



## Mosh123

My wife has a job offer in Dubai – she has been told that the company will not sponsor myself (husband and our child). What is the best way around this? She is not a teacher/nurse/engineer and will not earn over 20k aed per month which I believe is how much you have to earn to sponsor husband if you don’t hold any of the jobs mentioned. 

She has been given a basic income with housing allowance and medical insurance, company has advised they will pay for mine and childs flights and medical also. 

Question is can my wife sponsor only my daughter? I am happy to do the visa runs monthly but don’t want to take my child whose (1years of age) on monthly runs. I will not be working for a year or so

Hope to get some help?


----------



## Mosh123

anyone?


----------



## Nikulet

Hi,

Further to your question, please be informed that in case your wife sponsoring your Child, she is required first to bring "NOC" from the "you" father, if you are out of UAE, the NOC, should be attested form UAE embassy in your country and the ministry of foreign affairs in your country and from ministry of foreign affairs in UAE. If the father is inside UAE then you have to provide NOC to your wife allowing her to sponsor your child under her name and what are the reason why you are not able to sponosr your child. Attached your passport and visa copy (visit visa or tourist).

Kindly find below the required documents to sponsor the kids:


• Application form (from typing center)
• A copy of the sponsor’s passport. 
• A copy of the sponsored passport. 
• Attested birth certificates of your child / and Marriage certificate. 
• Attested labour contract if she is working in private company and salary certificate if she is working in the government or Freezone area and her salary must not be less than 3000AED basic+ accommodation or 4000AED.
• Emirates ID copy.
• Tenancy contract attested from land department or from ejari - you will pay 195 to attest Tenacy contract inside Dubai Immigration. Tenancy contract should be under her name.

Fees:
• AED 240 Application fee (e-form) for each application. 
• No deposit for children.

Notes


• The birth certificate must be certified and stamped from the ministry of foreign affairs in your country and the UAE Embassy in your country, then to stamp from the ministry of foreign affairs here inside UAE.


• For the marriage contract, please be informed that to stamp it from the ministry of foreign affairs in your country and the UAE Embassy in your country or from your consulate in UAE and your ministry of foreign affairs .

Don't worry your wife will be able to sponsor your child, I just got residence visa for my daughter yesterday. My husband lost his job 2 months back and I got him visit visa for 3 months under my name and after that I took residence visa for my child. Just complete all required documents and go to the nearest imiigration office (I'm preferred to in Jafliya Immigration). She will apply directly in women's section.


----------



## annandkix

*Wife sponsoring child*

I am also a mother and looking for a way to sponsor my daughter in Dubai. What if the mother does not have tenancy contract? Can immigration give exemption?


----------



## Nikulet

Hi,

As far as I know they will require you to have a tenancy contract. Because when I applied for my daughter this is the first document they asked from me but may I suggest if you can go to Immigration directly. They might allow you to sponsor your daughter without tenancy contract.

thanks


----------



## cydulagan

*Noc*

A pleasant day!
Hi, I am a Filipino residing in Abu Dhabi. I want to bring my son for a residence visa here in UAE. I have read that one of the requirement is NOC from the father.
Do you have a sample for NOC, I want to bring my son to study here in UAE since my company gives a free educational assistance till 18 years of age. However, my husband will not be joining because we are on the process of nullifying our marriage. But he is willing to give an NOC. The problem is we need a sample or template for this. Thank you!


----------



## Jules05

*Profession required?*

Ni Nikulet - I was informed that as a mother I would have to be in medicine/engineering/education to sponsor my daughter? I fulfill all other requirements, but I work in tech.

I am initiating contract negotiations with a company in Abu Dhabi but if I can't take her, I can't take the job...




Nikulet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to your question, please be informed that in case your wife sponsoring your Child, she is required first to bring "NOC" from the "you" father, if you are out of UAE, the NOC, should be attested form UAE embassy in your country and the ministry of foreign affairs in your country and from ministry of foreign affairs in UAE. If the father is inside UAE then you have to provide NOC to your wife allowing her to sponsor your child under her name and what are the reason why you are not able to sponosr your child. Attached your passport and visa copy (visit visa or tourist).
> 
> Kindly find below the required documents to sponsor the kids:
> 
> 
> • Application form (from typing center)
> • A copy of the sponsor’s passport.
> • A copy of the sponsored passport.
> • Attested birth certificates of your child / and Marriage certificate.
> • Attested labour contract if she is working in private company and salary certificate if she is working in the government or Freezone area and her salary must not be less than 3000AED basic+ accommodation or 4000AED.
> • Emirates ID copy.
> • Tenancy contract attested from land department or from ejari - you will pay 195 to attest Tenacy contract inside Dubai Immigration. Tenancy contract should be under her name.
> 
> Fees:
> • AED 240 Application fee (e-form) for each application.
> • No deposit for children.
> 
> Notes
> 
> 
> • The birth certificate must be certified and stamped from the ministry of foreign affairs in your country and the UAE Embassy in your country, then to stamp from the ministry of foreign affairs here inside UAE.
> 
> 
> • For the marriage contract, please be informed that to stamp it from the ministry of foreign affairs in your country and the UAE Embassy in your country or from your consulate in UAE and your ministry of foreign affairs .
> 
> Don't worry your wife will be able to sponsor your child, I just got residence visa for my daughter yesterday. My husband lost his job 2 months back and I got him visit visa for 3 months under my name and after that I took residence visa for my child. Just complete all required documents and go to the nearest imiigration office (I'm preferred to in Jafliya Immigration). She will apply directly in women's section.


----------



## Chocoholic

erm this post is FIVE years old! I'm guessing they either sorted it/or didn't by now.


----------

